# Avis Mobileo 2 de chez BNP



## doudee (5 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens de m'acquérir un iphone 4S chez free. Je souhaiterais souscrire à mobile 2 chez la BNP en cas de vol ou de bris accidentel. le prix est de 7 euros par mois et les deux premières mensualités offertes. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà enregistré un sinistre avec cette assurance ?


----------



## Rirouille (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,
Attention grosse arnaque. La personne saisi toutes les informations sans vous prévenir que la déclaration téléphone que vous faites doit être très détaillé. "le téléphone m'a echappé des mains", voila ce que j'ai expliqué en résumé alors que la porte de la voiture s'est rabattu sur mon épaules et c'est ce qui a fait que ca m'échappe des mains.
Sur cette base, elle me dit que ce n'est pas accidentelle et que l'assurance ne le couvre pas.
je déconseille, Mobileo (SBP), ils feront tout pour ne pas vous rembourser.


----------



## eruzazami (6 Décembre 2012)

doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de m'acquérir un iphone 4S chez free. Je souhaiterais souscrire à mobile 2 chez la BNP en cas de vol ou de bris accidentel. le prix est de 7 euros par mois et les deux premières mensualités offertes. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà enregistré un sinistre avec cette assurance ?



Bonjour,

Cette assurance n'est pas une arnaque. Toutes les assurances fonctionnent de la maniere suivante : indemnisation d'ub dommage accidentel si et seulement si clui-ci resulte d'une cause soudaine et exterieure. Cela signifie qu'un tiers doit etre a l'origine de ce dommage.

Exemple : un collegue a fait tomber par accident mon macbook pro etc.
Exemple : on m'a bousculé et le macbook pro est tombé etc.

Il n'y a que 5 lignes pour expliquer les raisons du dommage. Il faut donc etre precis et concis.

PS : je ne travaille pas pour la BNP. Je suis une simple etudiantr en droit.

En definitif, LIRE LE CONTRAT avant de signer ! On ne le redira jamais assez...


----------



## Dirgan (7 Octobre 2013)

Une honte.
Après avoir subis un vol avec agression, j'appelle l'assurance. J'envoie tous les documents demandé, et à chaque réception, ils m'en demandent de nouveau. Début : 15/04/2013 toujours pas finis et nous sommes le 07/10/2013.
Maintenant ils veulent la facture d'achat de mon tout premier téléphone et non celui volé...
Association de consommateur contacté, je vais entamer les poursuites judiciaire.


----------



## Equipe SPB (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour Dirgan,

Nous avons pris connaissance de votre mécontentement et regrettons la difficulté dont vous faites état.

Pour transmettre votre dossier à notre service réclamation afin dêtre réétudié, pouvez-vous nous communiquer les informations suivantes par message privé à ladresse serviceclient@spb.eu :
- vos noms et prénoms
- vos coordonnées
- votre numéro de contrat d'assurance 
- votre pseudo

Nous restons à votre service,

Léquipe relations assurés SPB


----------



## joycebky (20 Octobre 2013)

Je rejoins tout à fait les messages

Quand on vous propose cette assurance, on se dit que ce sera bien pratique or il n'en est rien!
Certes la mensualité n'est pas élevée mais quand vos sinistres ne sont pas pris en charge c'est beaucoup trop!

Lire le contrat comme je l'ai vu dans un message je pense qu'on sait faire surtout que les CG ET CP de Mobileo2 ne font pas un roman...

On nous traite souvent de "requins" (je travaille dans l'assurance de personnes) et je comprends mieux pourquoi quand je vois ce genre d'attitudes! Certains hélas comme SPB chercheront toujours la petite bête pour ne pas indemniser et j'en fais la malheureuse découverte!

Je pense que l'association de consommateur est une très bonne idée!


----------



## Equipe SPB (21 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour joycebky,

Nous avons pris connaissance de votre mécontentement et regrettons la difficulté dont vous faites état.

Pour transmettre votre dossier à notre service réclamation afin dêtre réétudié, pouvez-vous nous communiquer les informations suivantes par message privé à ladresse serviceclient@spb.eu :
- vos noms et prénoms
- vos coordonnées
- votre numéro de contrat d'assurance 
- votre pseudo

Nous restons à votre service,

Léquipe relations assurés SPB


----------



## Pierre110 (28 Mars 2014)

Bonjour, 

Je fais moi aussi parti des gens mécontents 
J'ai acheté un téléphone sur ebay il y a quelques temps et malencontreusement qq  m'a bousculé et l'écran s'est cassé, je fais donc logiquement appel à l'assurance, j'envoie les divers documents mais malgré  avoir précisé au téléphone qu'il s'agit d'un téléphone d'occasion dont je n'ai pas la facture (ce qui ne pose aucun souci lors de la déclaration d'accident) on me réclame maintenant la facture... Je fais faire une déclaration sur l'honneur  à la vendeuse (après avoir beaucoup insisté) pour démontrer mon honnêteté 
Malgré un appel de ma part pour expliquer de nouveau l'achat par ebay on me rétorque que je n'avais qu a lire mon contrat car cela est stipulé dedans..... 
Je trouve ce type de réponse incroyable pour une assurance car si je comprends bien demain on m'offre un téléphone en cadeau, il tombe tant pis pour moi.. je ne suis pas couvert.. 

Je vais très rapidement contacter mon banquier qui m'a fait souscrire cette aassurance et lui faire part de mes bons sentiments concernant Mobileo2.
Je ne manquerais pas de parler à haute voix dans la banque au cas ou qq serait en passe de signer ce type de contrat.

Pierre


----------



## Equipe SPB (31 Mars 2014)

Bonjour Pierre110,

Jai pris connaissance de votre mécontentement et regrette la difficulté dont vous faites état.

Pour transmettre votre dossier à notre service réclamation afin dêtre réétudié, pouvez-vous me communiquer les informations suivantes par message privé à ladresse serviceclient@spb.eu :
- vos noms et prénoms
- vos coordonnées
- votre numéro de contrat d'assurance et/ou numéro de dossier
- votre pseudo

Je reste à votre service,

Nathalie pour SPB
Pour plus dinformation, consulter lespace Assurés : Courtier-gestionnaire, expert en assurance affinitaire | SPB 


Pierre110 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je fais moi aussi parti des gens mécontents
> J'ai acheté un téléphone sur ebay il y a quelques temps et malencontreusement qq  m'a bousculé et l'écran s'est cassé, je fais donc logiquement appel à l'assurance, j'envoie les divers documents mais malgré  avoir précisé au téléphone qu'il s'agit d'un téléphone d'occasion dont je n'ai pas la facture (ce qui ne pose aucun souci lors de la déclaration d'accident) on me réclame maintenant la facture... Je fais faire une déclaration sur l'honneur  à la vendeuse (après avoir beaucoup insisté) pour démontrer mon honnêteté
> ...


----------



## Pierre110 (31 Mars 2014)

Bonjour,

Les renseignements sont envoyés
En espérant une issue favorable.....






Equipe SPB a dit:


> Bonjour Pierre110,
> 
> Jai pris connaissance de votre mécontentement et regrette la difficulté dont vous faites état.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pierre110 (3 Avril 2014)

Pas de nouvelles à ce jour....


----------



## Mog21140 (14 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour,

après un dommage accidentel (écran cassé) causé à mon téléphone tout neuf (2 semaines), l'assureur a bien pris en charge la réparation avec Mobileo2.

Le téléphone est bien revenu avec l'écran réparé... mais plus de son, et plus de synchro possible par le cable, alors que ça marchait très bien avant l'envoi en réparation.
Là l'assureur me dit que la réparation est garantie et je dois leur renvoyer, ce que je fais aussitot.
Quelques semaines plus tard, on me dit que le téléphone n'est plus réparable !!! Et on me propose de me rembourser 400 euros (le plafond), c'est à dire bien moins que le prix du téléphone. J'ai eu beau faire réclamation et faire appel au médiateur, j'ai eu l'impression de parler à un mur, qui plus est un mur très lent : 4 mois de perdus.
Au final, entre les cotisations et la perte de valeur du téléphone, j'aurais tout gagné en allant dès le début faire réparer mon téléphone dans une boutique.

Résultat : aujourd'hui, je ne suis plus assuré chez eux. Et je ne regrette pas !


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

il faut faire attention avec ses assurances , il faut bien lire les petites lignes , car il y a souvent des pièges. De plus , j'ai remarqué que les réparations ne sont pas faites par Apple et je me pose des question sur la garantie après une réparation avec un assureur


----------



## Equipe SPB (15 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour Mog21140,

Des voix de recours existent pour les assurés qui ne sont pas satisfaits de la réponse apportée à leur réclamation ; notre Service Réclamation vous a fourni ou vous fournira les coordonnées nécessaires, comme il le fait d'habitude.

Cordialement,
Laure pour SPB


----------



## cillab (15 Octobre 2014)

bonjour
a chacun son métier,un banquier,n'est pas un assureur  mon vooisin a eu un gros sinistre assurer pour son domicile auprés de sa banque ,il attend toujours un expert
donc ne méllangeons pas tout


----------



## Jura39 (15 Octobre 2014)

cillab a dit:


> bonjour
> a chacun son métier,un banquier,n'est pas un assureur  mon vooisin a eu un gros sinistre assurer pour son domicile auprés de sa banque ,il attend toujours un expert
> donc ne méllangeons pas tout



Méfiance sur la réparation , car je persiste a dire qu'une fois réparé , votre iPhone risque de ne plus être  sous garantie Apple


----------



## rimsa (10 Mars 2015)

ATENTION ! cette assurance ne sert strictement a rien 

je me suis fait voler mon iPhone 6 128gb dans le métro par un pickpocket et après avoir fait un dépôt de plainte puis renvoyer a ces escrocs j'ai eu comme réponse " nous ne prenons pas en charge le vol par pickpocket  "

Mon domicile a été cambrioler fin janvier et j'ai comme réponse " que le vol par effraction est pris en charge, mais pas dans votre domicile " 

Vous trouverez d'autre avis du meme type sur la toile 

DE VRAIS ESCROCS  !!!!!!!


----------



## cillab (10 Mars 2015)

rimsa a dit:


> ATENTION ! cette assurance ne sert strictement a rien
> 
> je me suis fait voler mon iPhone 6 128gb dans le métro par un pickpocket et après avoir fait un dépôt de plainte puis renvoyer a ces escrocs j'ai eu comme réponse " nous ne prenons pas en charge le vol par pickpocket  "
> 
> ...


----------



## adixya (10 Mars 2015)

Bah entre un banquier et un assureur qu'elle est la différence en termes de maximiser la rentabilité et donc de tout faire pour ne pas rembourser les sinistres ?


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Il y a des banques assurance très sérieuse


----------



## quireft (12 Juillet 2015)

vous pourriez contacter votre protection juridique pour vous aider
l'assurance (son npm?? car la BNP sous-traite les assurances..comme 
chaque banque 
la réponse suppose que l'utilisation dans le metro soit considérée
comme une faute excluant le remboursement
Des pécialistes de l'assurance pour une explication plus approfondie...
A suivre : http://www.comparerdevis.net/devis_assurance-chien-chat.htm
Cordialemùent


----------



## Lauriej78 (10 Juillet 2017)

J'ai souscrit chez mobileo il y a pls années.Je n'avais jamais fait appel à leurs services jusqu' à ces derniers temps où une personne m'a bousculée mon tél est tombé et l'écran s est fissuré.ils ont accepté de me le prendre en charge mais la réparation a été désastreuse ils m'ont changé l'écran mais ce dernier n'était pas collé au tél si l'on retournait le tél l'écran tombait.
Je l'ai renvoyé mais la réparation était de même niveau décollé aussi et une semaine après la nouvelle réparation le nouvel écran fonctionnait plus.
Puis j'ai signalé la casse de mon appareil photo polaroid la sangle a cassé alors que je l avais au du cou il est tombé.Lors de la déclaration de sinistre ils me disent il n'y a pas de problème c'est pris en charge par l'assurance deux jours après j'ai recu un mail me signalant que finalement ils ne prennent plus en charge sans explication.
Et je ne vous parle pas de leurs délais de réponse qui varie de 2 à 3 semaines entre chaque mail


----------



## momauranne (31 Octobre 2017)

Hello les gens,
Sur les réparations merdiques c'est vrai que c'est vraiment pas cool. Mais après sur le reste tout est marqué dans les conditions sur la notice d'information : docplayer.fr/16165294-Notice-d-information-relative-au-contrat-d-assurance-mobileo-2-edition-octobre-2011.html 

Donc plutôt que de vous plaindre lisez attentivement les conditions avant de faire votre déclaration pour faire une déclaration qui soit prise en compte, c'est aussi simple que ça. 

Le prix d'une assurance est calculée en fonction du nombre de prises en charges potentielles de manières statistique. Donc vous comprenez bien que si ils sont trop gentils sur la prise en charge ils payent trop et ne seront pas rentable, ça reste un assureur pas l'abbe pierre. Donc des choses comme l'effraction du domicile, qui sont des choses trop courantes, sont bien évidement pas prises en compte car ça leur couterait trop cher.

Si vous voulez une assurance tous risques, c'est pas le même prix, c'est minimum 20€ par mois... 

Bref j'espère que ça en aidera certains. 

Bonne journée !


----------



## Seb16730 (20 Janvier 2021)

doudee a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens de m'acquérir un iphone 4S chez free. Je souhaiterais souscrire à mobile 2 chez la BNP en cas de vol ou de bris accidentel. le prix est de 7 euros par mois et les deux premières mensualités offertes. Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà enregistré un sinistre avec cette assurance ?


Assurance a éviter, le jour où vous chercher à l’utiliser ils trouveront une clause pour vous expliquer que votre contrat ne s’applique pas.
Fuyez cette assurance


----------



## Sly54 (20 Janvier 2021)

Seb16730 a dit:


> Assurance a éviter, le jour où vous chercher à l’utiliser ils trouveront une clause pour vous expliquer que votre contrat ne s’applique pas.
> Fuyez cette assurance


8 ans plus tard, à mon avis son iPhone 4S est HS.


----------



## Damienbourgeois01 (16 Avril 2022)

Je suis assuré depuis 2018, je paye chaque mois ma cotisation pour l'assurance Mobileo de BNP Paribas, l'assurance est sous traité par SPB.
Je fais une déclaration directement sur le site de la BNP Paribas dans l'onglet contrat puis Mobileo. En cliquant déclarer un sinistre on me redirige sur le site SPB..
J'aimerai faire réparer mon portable Xiamo 10 Pro (acheté neuf avec facture d'achat) car il était tombé par terre.
On me refuse la prise en charge car pour eux le dommage est accidentel sans cause extérieure à l'appareil garanti alors que l'appareil est tombé par terre suite à un bousculement d'une autre personne.
Une véritable arnaque !!!
Suite à 2 premier refus, je viens d'envoyer une 3ème demande pour la prise en charge de la réparation de mon portable.
Je vais pas me laisser faire.
Je vous donnerai des nouvelles des suites de ma 3ème demande.


----------

